# 50 Cent Fix



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have seen several post from people asking about saw blades binding and splitters, etc. I've also looked at a lot of the work shops that everyone has posted on their page. The majority of table saws that I see don't have any kind of blade guard on them. I'm guilty myself. I also have one thumb that's a little thinner than the other. But it wasn't enough to make me put a guard on my saw. I just try to be more careful, pray I don't repeat my blunder, and use the saw without a guard rather than be inconvenienced by it getting in the way.
I wanted to post a cheap fix that I did to my saw that will at least keep your blade from binding, burning the edges of your cut, and prevent some of the kick back you may be getting. It's a splitter made from a piece of strap steel, 1"W X 3 1/4"L X 1/8" T. Drill a hole to match up the mounting hole where your guard usually mounts, making sure the bottom edge sits against the lip on the bottom of the mounting. I angled the top of mine to make it a little more streamlined. Most saws have an adjustment so you can line up the splitter with your blade by tilting the splitter one way or the other.


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

cool. Very inovative. Great problem solution.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Tyler, you're one of the few that still had the guard on your saw. It's got the splitter built in.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

cool. i don't even think my saw has anywhere where i could attach a splitter. when i get a nice one though i'll make sure i can mount one though. thanks for the post!


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

I did something similiar to this with my saw. I have the Craftsman Professional Hybrid saw and it has a slot behind the blade with a spring clip to hold the guard and splitter on. I don't use a guard either but I took a piece of 1/8" plywood and cut it to fit tight in the slot. I also sanded a wedge profile on the front edge of it so it would slide easily throughthe kerf. It works great and is easily removed thanks to that spring clip slot.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

I use a splitter for ripping ops. It's a waste and usually in the way on crosscuts and darned near everything else. *ALL *blade guards are nothing more than idiot proofing devices that block your view of the blade and the work being fed to it. Not good. I prefer seeing what I'm doing and what's going on with my cuts. I'm funny like that. The *BEST *safety device is located between your ears rather than some Rube Goldberg device suspended or attached to your tablesaw. And I don't even care if it sucks dust too. That's why God created bench brushes, brooms, dust pans and ShopVacs.

Rather, I've got a couple of throat plates that I've installed an aftermarket splitter on. I've found that it's a lot easier to swap those instead of having to get out a wrench to remove the other style splitter attached beneath the table. Just my two centavos.

always,
J.C.
aka The other white meat


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Those throat plates work good too, Meat. I do have to remove this for dado cuts, but it is nice to have when I'm making an angle cut. And officially, my guard has been removed for clarity :0)


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Interesting solution.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is an interesting post. I am sure you decided to post it after looking at my shop.  I do need to add both the splitter and guard. Like you I have a left index finger that I tried to sharpen on the saw but, while I respect the tool, it doesn't deter me from running it w/o the safety devices. I have been considering putting a splitter on. I may have to borrow your idea.

Thanks for the psot.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

This costs a little more that $.50

Micro Jig, Inc. has various splitters for thin and thick kerf blades.

www.microjig.com

If you want a splitter and don't have a way to fasten one to your saw this will fit the bill.

Lee


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

That is a good idea.


----------

